# Ketogenic diet



## Malevolence (Dec 17, 2013)

I was hoping to get some feedback about this.  I have just recently started the keto diet and I am trying to bulk also.  Has anyone done this with any success or what has been the outcomes from this??


----------



## Joliver (Dec 17, 2013)

I think a keto bulk is possible, but it seems like it would be difficult considering the fat and protein intake that would be required to have a caloric surplus.


----------



## NbleSavage (Dec 17, 2013)

I ran a keto bulk for a while, was not my best bulk. As Joliver pointed out, tough staying in a caloric surplus while on keto.

I suggest getting in touch with Sponge and let him set you up with a carb cycling program (that worked very well for me).


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 17, 2013)

Keto is a good type of diet but bulking on it can be hard due to the satiating properties of protein and fat. The key to minimizing fat gain on a bulk is having the correct macros and using a logical calorie surplus.


----------



## Azog (Dec 17, 2013)

I have tried it. It isn't ideal IME. Protein intake ends up reaaaaalllly high and brings digestion/flatulence issues. Plus, carbs are an important tool IMO. Insulin response etc....


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Dec 17, 2013)

Azog said:


> I have tried it. It isn't ideal IME. Protein intake ends up reaaaaalllly high and brings digestion/flatulence issues. Plus, carbs are an important tool IMO. Insulin response etc....



In an optimal keto setup you'd want to keep protein from getting too high as it could lead to gluconeogenesis if fats aren't high enough which just wastes protein (it goes to producing glucose instead of being stored in muscle tissue). Protein is insulinogenic especially whey which is highly insulinogenic. 

I'm like you though, I prefer having carbs and am not carb or gluten intolerant (as far as I can tell). I do know many people who have successfully ran a keto diet with good results, but it needs to be set up properly and it's nothing you can't accomplish with a typical diet. IMO


----------

